# Driver app completely breaks my bluetooth! No hands free to cal my pax?



## PaxMan (Aug 31, 2015)

Since bluetooth is seems completely broken by the partner app doesn't that mean you can't pair your phone to vehicle hands free bluetooth to call passengers? Cause that seems like a huge hit in the safety and liability department. How do you guys get around that?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

What Partner App version do you have? Android/iOS? Phone model? More info could help potential members of aiding you.


----------



## PaxMan (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm iphone, iOS 8. Latest rev of the partner app 3.64.0.

Bluetooth streaming music pauses whenever the partner app does anything, then it breaks the turn by turn voice instructions from the partner app. I have to restart app or device to fix the behavior. Haven't tried hands free calling yet because since the app breaks when streaming music It's pretty much unusable via bluetooth.

Is this not the case on android?


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Partner App takes over the iPhone Bluetooth. The only thing that will work over Bluetooth is the turn by turn navigation audio from the Partner App. Not much use.

What to do? 

Any incoming calls en-route (from Pax or anyone else) block out the nav on the phone & are distracting. I refuse these when driving.

Since the auto arrival notification came in, I don't need to call pax on arrival. In fact, if you do, they're likely to get annoyed by notification overkill. Now I just park & wait 5 minutes.

Any incoming calls from Pax while waiting are almost always to either 1. Inform you they're running late; or, 2. Have dropped a bad pin & want you to drive around looking for them somewhere else. Sorry, but neither of these are my problem. I now refuse these calls too. Trust me - answering these calls never ends well for you. 

As I'm parked & waiting, will happily answer any incoming texts (won't send 1st though, as Pax have already been notified by Uber that I've arrived).

If no-show after 5 minutes. Cancel trip for no-show & move on. Be sure to check that you get paid your $4 later. Usually this is automatic. If not go to the trip in "trip history" & use "serious rider concern" (It isn't, but don't see any other option available) to text uber that you arrived & waited as requested & should be paid.

If a Pax does show & wants to know why I didn't take their calls, I tell them that my Bluetooth doesn't work with the Uber Driver App &/or I don't take phone calls while I'm driving.

Not the answer you were looking for, but hope it helps


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

No issues on Android. I have Galaxy S5 connected to my cars radio via Bluetooth for hands free calling and listening to music.

From what i have seen, UberPAX app on ios has too many bugs. Many of my customers are in South Africa as soon as they get in to my car.

Keep emailing uber to fix the issue or switch to Android.


----------



## SantaRosaUberX (Sep 7, 2015)

This stuff can get a little confusing. I have an iPhone and don't want phone calls or directions blaring out on the car audio. I just disable bluetooth on the automobile settings and use a blue tooth earpiece. Works for me.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Uber/IPhone debacle.

The Uber app blocks all audio except that which comes from the Uber App. The audio won't work if you use Bluetooth or an Aux cord either. 

The reason this was put on the iPhone app initially was because Uber did not want drivers to stream music on the their Uber Phones and run up a ton of data charges. 

The Android phone should work fine. There is currently only one solution to this problem.

Use the Uber Phone to run the App, (or another Seperate phone) And use your own phone for music, phone calls, Bluetooth, etc. that's what I do and it works well. The advantage to this is that Uber is not imbedded into my phone, they do not have access to my contacts, my photos, my settings, nada. I happily pay $40 a month for the privacy and convenience of my Bluetooth.

I should not have to use the Uber Phone, I should be able to run my audio any way I see fit but Uber needs to fix this on personal IPhones, it sucks!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Bluetooth calls and streaming music use different protocols so even though streaming music might not work, the calls could still. I've never had a problem with calls on iPhone 6 with iOS 8. My car doesn't stream music though. You might try it and see. Good luck!


----------



## Uber_Soldat (Sep 9, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Welcome to the Uber/IPhone debacle.
> 
> The Uber app blocks all audio except that which comes from the Uber App. The audio won't work if you use Bluetooth or an Aux cord either.
> 
> ...


Did I read this right? Downloading the friggin' Uber partner app gave them full access to other stuff on my phone? Photos? Contacts and settings? Not good.


----------

